# Pseudo-periods?



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

Can someone give me some insight into having a period and still being pregnant? My DH and I had some impulsive intercourse during the fertile time of my last cycle, and I think I may have had fertilization and implantation take place, based on some spotting and an implantation temperature dip. Then I had a period a couple of days later. It was a pretty heavy, painful period, and my temperatures went down like they normally do at the beginning of a cycle. I had the classic symptoms of ovulation this cycle (low temps, then a temp jump, eggwhite mucus that dried up, cervix that got high/soft/open, and then closed/firm/low), and my husband and I were actively TTC.

This wouldn't be much of an issue, except I am now facing a pregnancy within the military framework (I thought before today that I was going to be able to separate from the military very soon), which could prove to be quite challenging in letting me decide what level and what kinds of care I am comfortable with. I definitely don't want a pregnancy that is actually a month or so "older" than I thought it was and have to deal with a baby coming "prematurely" and freaking everyone out.

Anybody have any opinions? Links? Suggestions? I am thinking of taking a pg test. I would be about 6.5 weeks along if I conceived last cycle, and if I conceived this cycle, I would be only 3 DPO, too early for a test. So, if I get a positive result, that would confirm that I actually conceived last cycle?

Am I overthinking this? Someone talk me down from the ledge.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Just take a test, if its negative you had a regular period and are not pregnant

even actively TTC you only have about a 20-30% chance of pregnancy, with perfectly timed intercourse in a perfectly healthy couple, every single cycle you try.


----------

